# 13 week scan - updated its a girl !!!!!!



## emmi26

Hi 

update - our gender scan revealed a beautiful baby girl team pink we are over the moon couldnt be happier :)


I had my scan this morning I've had a strong feeling from day one this baby is a girl :) we have one of each already so I'm happy either way :) 
The nub looks parallel to the spine to me my little mans scan was clearly pointing up :) 
Anyway here's peanut what do you think ? 

Hi again because peanut seems to be awkward I added this it's the second pic I was given it is slightly more enlarged than the first it's a bit blurrier but it makes the nub look forked ? Maybe it's just me ? Just thought it looked different on the second pic in terrible can't wait to find out lol thanks again :) 
Thankyou 

Emma
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## kimbob89

I'll guess girl :)


----------



## kmumtobe

Girl guess from me too!


----------



## emmi26

Gender scan in 3 weeks and 3 days can't wait lol thanks girls :) 

Emma


----------



## bellaxgee

looks girly!


----------



## Foreign Chick

I'm going to guess :blue: 
even tho' the nub does look parallel, it is short and looks stacked to me.
Congrats on your pregnancy :flower:
Looking forward to your update!


----------



## SteffieLee

Very tricky. Its parallel which says girl but the anatomy of it looks very boy like to me. Tough call I'm torn! Leaning more boy.


----------



## emmi26

Hi 
What's stacked mean ? Not heard that before 
Thanks for looking 

Emma


----------



## Hoping4Four

Going to say :blue:

Best of luck! :)


----------



## ShaunaM

Girl


----------



## ShaunaM

Girl I'd say


----------



## Foreign Chick

Stacked means there is another "nub-like" looking layer on top of the actuall nub. Google stacked boy nub you'll see many different variations of a stacked nub, here is one for example...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## emmi26

Lol trust my baby to not be a simple one 

Emma


----------



## emmi26

Me again this is the complete second pic if that helps ? Lol 

Emma
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## SteffieLee

Could go either way. I still stand by my original guess which was boy.


----------



## emmi26

Great thanks :) 
I don't mind either way just can't wait to find out and my little man was so obvious at 13 weeks lol 

Emma


----------



## emmi26

updated now we have had our gender scan she is most definatley a girl our little princess :)


emma


----------

